# Bulldog is Allergic to Potatoes, Peas and Salmon



## kcbea (Dec 1, 2016)

I just got my bulldog's allergy report back. It states that he is highly allergic to potatoes, peas, and salmon.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a dog food without these 3 ingredients? I've been searching, but haven't found anything. (Before we found out what he was allergic to, we swtiched to a grain free diet thinking that would solve the problem. It turns out he is not allergic to corn, which is what we were afraid of. But, in a GF diet, potatoes and peas are the number 1 and 2 ingredient!)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I will have to check it out but have you looked at Natures logic? I know they used millet but not sure what else was in there. They were suppose to kind of be for allergic dogs.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So Natures Logic doesn't have these things in it. I checked out the chicken and the beef flavors and I also put this on both of your threads.


----------

